# What are some qualities of a good/bad screen print???



## John Wayne (Apr 13, 2010)

Im really a beginner to this industry and I don't fully know what is considered a great, good, bad, or horrible quality screen print. Can anyone fill me in on what qualities I should look for in my print? What makes a screen print good or bad??? Maybe I can compose a complete list later of all the responses I receive here!


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

This is a broad question. What some people consider good others consider bad. The things we strive for at our shop is as follows. The feel of the shirt (soft print), alignment (no gaps and traps not too big) and even coverage of ink are starters. The thing I have found important to customers are service and cost, quality comes in third. Some customers don't know the difference between a good print and a bad one.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

mikelmorgan said:


> This is a broad question. What some people consider good others consider bad. The things we strive for at our shop is as follows. The feel of the shirt (soft print), alignment (no gaps and traps not too big) and even coverage of ink are starters. The thing I have found important to customers are service and cost, quality comes in third. Some customers don't know the difference between a good print and a bad one.


i completely agree. I have very high standards and i almost always find something 'wrong' with our prints even when others think they're amazing.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd say even and complete ink coverage (no thin areas or overly-thick areas), good registration (no gaps, or not too much overlap), accurate colors to the art proof, and just the right amount of ink deposit for the job (thick vs. thin - depends on what's required for the type of print.

Also don't forget post-print care - the print might look great when it leaves your shop but if it's not cured correctly it'll look like crap after a few washes. Long-term appearance is just as important as immediate results.


----------



## nuclear_j (Dec 9, 2009)

red514 said:


> i completely agree. I have very high standards and i almost always find something 'wrong' with our prints even when others think they're amazing.


"Artists are their own worst critics."


----------

